# köszönhetően



## Zsanna

Csak nekem tűnik úgy, hogy ez a mondat, amit a rádióban hallottam a minap, nem létezhetne magyarul?

"A holokausztnak köszönhetően ... (x számú ember halt meg)."

A _köszönhetően_ számomra csakis valami pozitív értelemben lehetne használható, de annyit hallom egyszerűen a "miatt" helyett, hogy már nem vagyok abban biztos, hogy nem helyettesíti-e automatikusan (= gondolkodás, értelem igénybevétele nélkül).


----------



## AndrasBP

Nem vagy egyedül, engem is zavar a "köszönhetően" ilyen használata.
Úgy tűnik, ugyanez a jelenség (thanks to) az angolban is megtalálható:
www.grammarphobia.com/blog/2014/07/thanks-to.html

Vajon a magyarban ez egy anglicizmus, vagy a két nyelvben ez egymástól függetlenül alakult ki?


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi a linket, úgy tűnik, hogy az angolban ugyanaz a probléma, mint a magyarban - bár annyi különbség azért van, hogy nálunk ez biztosan újabb keletű.

Emlékszem, hogy fordításokban (főleg általános v. marketing típusúakban) sokszor találkoztam vele, és gyakran már az angolban sem hangzott jól. Ilyenkor fejtörést okozott, hogy fordítsam. Emiatt gondolok arra, hogy lehet (ismételt) rossz fordítás következménye a magyarban.

De ami legjobban zavar az az, hogy már a nyelvérzék annyira megváltozott, hogy ennyire nem érzékeljük a különbséget pozitív és negatív jelentések között (vagy ennyire mindegy lett)?

Hasonló tendenciát látok az _okoz_ és _szerez_ használatában is (pl. örömet szerez, de bánatot okoz), ezt viszont már nem lehet a rossz idegen nyelvű példáknak v. fordításnak letudni. Bár ezeknél korántsem olyan ordító a különbség, mint a rádiós idézetben.


----------



## Torontal

A Magyar Értelmező Szótár is jegyzi, hogy a _köszönhető_ szónak van egy negatív értelmű jelentésárnyalata is, pedig már az sem egy mai darab (több mint fél évszázada készült  ) úgyhogy nem hiszem, hogy modern anglicizmus lenne.

köszönhető | A magyar nyelv értelmező szótára | Kézikönyvtár

_Olyan <előnyös, hasznos, eredményes dolog>, amelyet vkinek, vminek köszönni (2) lehet, amely vkinek a jóvoltából történt, jött létre v. van. A gyors eredmény a kiváló dolgozóknak köszönhető. || a. (pongyola használatban v. rosszalló, gúnyos) Olyan <káros, kellemetlen, nem kívánatos dolog>, amely vki, vmi miatt jött létre, az ő hibájából történt, neki tulajdonítható. A gyenge termés a szárazságnak köszönhető. Neked köszönhető, hogy nem sikerült a dolog.
_
Sőt, hogy még korábbi példát hozzak, Kossuth egyik 1842-ben írt vezércikkéből:

Vezérczikk. (Ősiség.) | Kossuth hírlapírói munkássága | Kézikönyvtár

_...Nem akarjuk ezuttal az ősiség káros oldalának elcsépelt szalmáját ujra csépelni; nem akarjuk fejtegetni a’ birtoki bizonytalanságot, ’s a’ birtokosok hitelének innen eredő ingatagságát, nem a’ szövevényes törvénykezést ’s a’ tömérdek pereket, egyenesen az ősiség káros eszméjének *köszönhetőket*, mellyek a’ papurjogokban gyönyörködő viszálkodás érzetét nemzeti jellemünkké tevék..._

Persze a szó elsődleges és eredeti jelentése pozitív, és még mindig gyakrabban használjuk ilyen összefüggésben, de már elég régóta él ez a gúnyos, negatív jelentésárnyalat is. Nálam belefér, hogy emiatt egy idő után felvette a semleges _vmi következtében, vkinek/vminek tulajdonítható_ jelentést is (azaz kb. az angol _due to_ lesz/lett belőle).


----------



## AndrasBP

Torontal said:


> A Magyar Értelmező Szótár is jegyzi, hogy a _köszönhető_ szónak van egy negatív értelmű jelentésárnyalata is, pedig már az sem egy mai darab (több mint fél évszázada készült  ) úgyhogy nem hiszem, hogy modern anglicizmus lenne.





Torontal said:


> Sőt, hogy még korábbi példát hozzak, Kossuth egyik 1842-ben írt vezércikkéből:


Köszönöm, ez így egyértelmű.



Zsanna said:


> De ami legjobban zavar az az, hogy már a nyelvérzék annyira megváltozott, hogy ennyire nem érzékeljük a különbséget pozitív és negatív jelentések között (vagy ennyire mindegy lett)?


Nem gondolom, hogy ez valóban fennáll, inkább csak a "köszönhetően" eredeti jelentése homályosult el (sokak számára). Bár mint említettem, engem is zavar, de a "nyelvérzék" folyamatosan változik, amióta világ a világ, a jelentések jönnek-mennek, bármelyik nyelv történetét is szemléljük.


----------



## Zsanna

@ Torontal: köszi szépen a magyarázatokat, de az általam említett példa (és jelenség) szerintem már mást takar... 
A pongyola megfogalmazás áll még legközelebb a MÉSz-adta lehetőségek közül, de ha ez is a helyzet, egy országos rádiótól nem várhatnánk el, hogy ne legyen pongyola (főleg ilyen témában)? (Ez persze költői kérdés volt.)

& AndrasBP: Attól tartok, hogy az nehezen homályosulhat el, ami sosem volt világos. És a világ arra is tart, hogy a fent említett "pongyolaság" már hétköznapi cikk, mindenki él vele, egy kicsit talán többet is, mint kellene. (Bocsánat, kezdek nagyon OFF lenni.)


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> Attól tartok, hogy az nehezen homályosulhat el, ami sosem volt világos.


Én a "köszönhetően" szóban található "köszön" ige pozitív jelentéséről beszéltem.



Zsanna said:


> És a világ arra is tart, hogy a fent említett "pongyolaság" már hétköznapi cikk, mindenki él vele, egy kicsit talán többet is, mint kellene.


Már a XIX. sz. végén is erről panaszkodtak.


----------



## Zsanna

De kedves AndrasBP, hogy homályosulhat el a köszönni ige jelentése (ami lehet akár pozitív, akár gúnyosan negatív), amikor azt a mai napig használjuk? (Hacsak nem arról van szó, hogy egy kifejezést automatikusan ismételgetünk ha kell, ha nem anélkül, hogy egy pillanatra is elgondolkoznánk azon, hogy igazából mit jelent. Igaz, engem már az is meglep, ha el kell rajta gondolkozni...)

Maga a jelenség nem új, persze, és mindig is lesz ilyen. Csak arra lettem volna kíváncsi, hogy mennyire elfogadott az anyanyelvi beszélők között manapság.


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> De kedves AndrasBP, hogy homályosulhat el a köszönni ige jelentése..., amikor azt a mai napig használjuk?


Ugyanúgy, ahogy a "*nyilván*" szó használatakor sem gondolkozunk el azon, hogy az a "nyílik" ige származéka, pedig azt is használjuk. Vagy amikor azt mondom: "a mozival *szemben*", nem gondolok a "szem" testrészre, pedig a névutó egyértelműen abból ered.
Ez egy általános jelenség a nyelvekben, függetlenül attól a személyes véleményemtől, hogy a "holokausztnak köszönhetően" szerkezet borzalmasan hangzik.


----------



## Zsanna

Lehet, hogy egyéne válogatja. A "nyilvánnál" én sem gondolok a nyílik igére, de a "szemben" esetében nem nehéz "látni", honnan jön.
De ezek annyiból nem jó példák, hogy a jelentésük, ill. a használatuk nem problémás sem most, sem korábban (már amennyire ezt most meg tudom ítélni).

És jól értem, hogy azt mondod, hogy a "köszönhetően" már elfogadott (_bármilyen borzalmas használatában?)_, és "eltűnt" az eredete, azaz senkiben fel sem merül, hogy a köszönni igéből jön? De aki borzalmasan használja, abban úgysem merül fel soha semmi ilyen jellegű dolog, ha jól használ valamit, ha nem! (De visszatértem a 6. hozzászólásom viccéhez, szóval jobb, ha nem ismétlem magam.)

Minden esetre köszi a gondolataitokat, hozzáfűzéseiteket!


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> És jól értem, hogy azt mondod, hogy a "köszönhetően" már elfogadott (_bármilyen borzalmas használatában?)_, és "eltűnt" az eredete, azaz senkiben fel sem merül, hogy a köszönni igéből jön?


Ezt nem állítottam, azt írtam, hogy "sokak számára elhomályosult". Viszont elképzelhető, hogy az eredet "eltűnésének" irányába tart a nyelvhasználat.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, írásban nehezebb kivenni azt, hogy ki hova teszi a hangsúlyt. 
A túlzásom (az általad pirossal kiemelt szavak) oka részben a megrőkönyödésem és a hitetlenségem.


----------



## francisgranada

A _köszönhetően_ efféle használatára felfigyeltem én is, többek közt például ismeretterjesztő filmekben, ahol mondjuk, egy antilop megdöglik _köszönhetően_ egy oroszlánnak. Ez egy elég "hülye" példa, de talán illusztrációként megfelel ...

Említetteték, hogy az angolban is felmerül ez a "probléma", vagy legalább is ehhez hasonló. Hozzá tenném, hogy nem csak az angolban, hanem tudomásom szerint pl. a szláv nyelvekben (szlovákul _vďaka + dativus_), az olaszban (_grazie a_ ...), spanyolban (_gracias a_ ...), stb ... Nem hinném, hogy angol befolyásról volna szó, szerintem talán inkább (középkori) latin mintára/hatásra keletkeztek ezek a kifejezések különböző európai nyelvekben.



AndrasBP said:


> ... Viszont elképzelhető, hogy az eredet "eltűnésének" irányba tart a nyelvhasználat.


Igen, szerintem folyamatosan '_az eredet "eltűnésének" irányba tart a nyelvhasználat', _éspedig  minden nyelvben_ ... _Kinek jut eszébe beszéd közben, hogy pl. a _mellett _szó összefügg a _mell _főnévvel, vagy a _főnök _a _fejjel,_ vagy a_ -ban/-ben_ helyhatározó rag a  _bél _főnévvel? ...  Sorolhatnák "bizarrabb" példákat is, nem csak a magyarból ...

***********************
Egy egészen más probléma, éspedig a szórend ...  Például "_köszönhetően_ az oroszlánoknak", "_köszönhetően_ Einsteinnek" stb ... 

Függetlenül a _köszönhetően _szó eredeti értelmétől és annak negatív vagy pozitív használatától, nekem sponán természetesebbnek tűnik "az oroszlánoknak _köszönhetően_" vagy "Einsteinnek _köszönhetően" _szórend. Ti hogy látjátok vagy "érzitek"?


----------



## Torontal

francisgranada said:


> Igen, szerintem folyamatosan '_az eredet "eltűnésének" irányba tart a nyelvhasználat', _éspedig  minden nyelvben_ ... _Kinek jut eszébe beszéd közben, hogy pl. a _mellett _szó összefügg a _mell _főnévvel, vagy a _főnök _a _fejjel,_ vagy a_ -ban/-ben_ helyhatározó rag a  _bél _főnévvel? ...  Sorolhatnák "bizarrabb" példákat is, nem csak a magyarból ...



Tényleg végtelenségig tudnánk sorolni a példákat arra, ahogy eltűnik a szavak eredeti jelentése. Az igekötős igék esetében pl. ez már évszázadok óta folyamatosan zajlik (egyre gyosuló ütemben?). Eredetileg ugye mindegyik a cselekvés irányát jelölte. Ez már teljesen feledésbe merült a meg- és el- igekötős igék esetében (már nem is emlékszünk rá, hogy az a meg- valaha _mögé _volt), és számtalan fel-/le-/be-/ki- stb kezdetű igekötős igét is tudnánk mondani, ahol a jelentésnek már semmi köze sincs a cselekvés irányához (_fel_adni a versenyt, _ki_nevetni valakit, _be_rúgni az alkoholtól, _le_kezelni valakit stb, stb.). 




> Egy egészen más probléma, éspedig a szórend ...  Például "_köszönhetően_ az oroszlánoknak", "_köszönhetően_ Einsteinnek" stb ...
> 
> Függetlenül a _köszönhetően _szó eredeti értelmétől és annak negatív vagy pozitív használatától, nekem sponán természetesebbnek tűnik "az oroszlánoknak _köszönhetően_" vagy "Einsteinnek _köszönhetően" _szórend. Ti hogy látjátok vagy "érzitek"?



Érzésre ez a mondatban elfoglalt helyétől függ. Első körben a _-nak/nek köszönhetően_ tűnne természetesebbnek, de attól függően, hogy mit akarok kihangsúlyozni, mi a gondolatok sorrendje, a _köszönhetően -nak/nek_ is teljesen rendben van.

Az oroszlánok aktivitásá_nak köszönhetően_ lecsökkent az antilopok száma.
Az antilopok száma lecsökkent, _köszönhetően_ az oroszlánok aktivitásá_nak_.

(Tudom, hülye a mondat  )


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> Egy egészen más probléma, éspedig a szórend ... Például "_köszönhetően_ az oroszlánoknak", "_köszönhetően_ Einsteinnek" stb ...
> 
> Függetlenül a _köszönhetően _szó eredeti értelmétől és annak negatív vagy pozitív használatától, nekem sponán természetesebbnek tűnik "az oroszlánoknak _köszönhetően_" vagy "Einsteinnek _köszönhetően" _szórend. Ti hogy látjátok vagy "érzitek"?


Egyetértek. 



Torontal said:


> Az oroszlánok aktivitásá_nak köszönhetően_ lecsökkent az antilopok száma.
> Az antilopok száma lecsökkent, _köszönhetően_ az oroszlánok aktivitásá_nak_.


A második mondattal nem vagyok kibékülve. Idegenszerűnek érzem, mintha egy rossz fordítás lenne "indoeurópaiból".


----------



## Torontal

AndrasBP said:


> A második mondattal nem vagyok kibékülve. Idegenszerűnek érzem, mintha egy rossz fordítás lenne "indoeurópaiból".



Hmm, lehet, hogy csak már én nem érzem. Nagyon gyakran látok olyan szerkezetet is, mint pl. "... köszönhetően annak, hogy..." Így is idegenszerűnek érzed a mondatot?
 "Az antilopok száma lecsökkent, _köszönhetően_ an_nak_, hogy az oroszlánok aktívabbak lettek."

Az viszont tény, hogy más hasonló esetekben, pl. "ebből kifolyólag", "ennek apropóján", "ennek következtében" stb. teljesen egyértelmű, hogy a szórendet nem lehet megváltoztatni (pl. "...kifolyólag abból, hogy..."  ilyen nincs).


----------



## AndrasBP

Torontal said:


> Nagyon gyakran látok olyan szerkezetet is, mint pl. "... köszönhetően annak, hogy..." Így is idegenszerűnek érzed a mondatot?


Talán kevésbé idegenszerű, de így is furcsa. 
Lehet, hogy meg tudnám szokni. Határeset.

Amúgy rákerestem, és a Google valóban szép számmal talál ilyet.


----------



## Zsanna

Én továbbra is arra tippelek, hogy ez csupán egy felkapott kifejezés, és mivel úton-útfélen használják, nem ügyelnek rá, hogy hogyan is kellene ezt "magyarosan" kivitelezni. A hibák, a rossz használat inkább ennek tudható be, mint annak, hogy az eredeti jelentése elavulóban lenne. Ezt az is alátámasztja, hogy sokszor (pl. a Torontál javasolta kifejezésekkel) jobb is lenne, ha más kifejezést használnának helyette, és akkor nem kellene kínlódni a szórenddel pl, és mégis ezt használják, ha sántítva is, erőlködve is, de "benne kell lennie" a mondatban.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> A _köszönhetően_ számomra csakis valami pozitív értelemben lehetne használható ...


Mivel minden nyelvben, amelyhez egy kicsit "konyítok", létezik a megfelelő kifejezés, az jut eszembe, hogy ennek két oka lehet:

1. A _megköszönni _igének nem létezik megfelelő ellentéte, amit negatív értelemben lehetne használni.
2. Maga a _megköszönés_, bár pozitív hozzáállást jelent, igazából nem vonatkozik a "meghálálandó" tárgyra vagy  cselekedetre.  Például, XY "pozitívan" _megköszönheti _egy bérgyilkosnak_, _hogy az kinyírta a riválisát, ami  nyilván egy "negatív" cselekedet.

Ezzel az "eszmefuttatással" nem akarok senkinek ellentmondani, csak keresem a logikát  ...


> ... annyit hallom egyszerűen a "miatt" helyett, hogy már nem vagyok abban biztos, hogy nem helyettesíti-e automatikusan (= gondolkodás, értelem igénybevétele nélkül).


Szerintem a _köszönhetően_-nek még mindig van némi  "érzelmi töltése", bár nem annyira mint a_ "hála a ...nak/nek"_ esetében. Legalábbis, nagyobb hangsúlyt helyez magára a mondanivalóra, tehát számomra nem automatikusan a "miatt" szinonímája. 





> ... ez csupán egy felkapott kifejezés, és mivel úton-útfélen használják, nem ügyelnek rá, hogy hogyan is kellene ezt "magyarosan" kivitelezni...


Egyetértek, vagyis manapság gyakran akkor is használják, amikor a "szimpla" _miatt _is megfelelne.


----------



## Zsanna

Egyetértek, francis. 
Az egyetlen dolog, amit megjegyeznék, csak annyi, hogy logika valószínűleg nincs benne.


----------

